

Developers say iAds are "hurting" - yakto
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/10/mobile-insiders-say-apples-iads-are-hurting/

======
waqf
There seems to be a severe copyediting problem with this article. Almost a
paragraph is repeated (at "Jobs is not targeting mobile advertising budgets
...").

